# What Battery For An Omega Megaquartz 32Khz?



## GASHEAD

Hi,

The battery just died and I can't seem to find a 354, which was previously in there. What battery do you guys recommend?

cheers

Lee.


----------



## Silver Hawk

386


----------



## GASHEAD

Thanks Paul.


----------



## Who. Me?

Silver Hawk said:


> 386


B-but I just put a 301 in mine 'cause your gallery showed one...

Paul's watch movements gallery

:shocking:

Ahh well, the 301 fits just as well 

I think it was a 386 that was in it. I'd assumed the seller had got it wrong.


----------



## Silver Hawk

Who. Me? said:


> Silver Hawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 386
> 
> 
> 
> B-but I just put a 301 in mine 'cause your gallery showed one...
> 
> Paul's watch movements gallery
> 
> :shocking:
> 
> Ahh well, the 301 fits just as well
> 
> I think it was a 386 that was in it. I'd assumed the seller had got it wrong.
Click to expand...

 :blush: :blush: :blush:

Above I said 386

The picture shows a 301

And the text says 357

:blush:

Andy, I'm pretty sure it won't be a 301...but as you say, it fits fine, since all three of these batteries have the same diameter. And I imagine a 357 will be too thick....so I'm sticking with my original 386. Time to correct my website :sadwalk:.

Edit:

I just checked the Omega Cal. 1310 Service Manual and they have picture with a 354 installed....354 is an obsolete 1.3 mercury battery...and 386 is same size. :thumbsup:


----------



## webvan

Recently had this problem myself and came across a great Omega Bulletin from 2004 when the mercury batteries were being phased out : http://tinyurl.com/omegabattery

OLD : 1310/15 9903 354 Renata 1.35 190 mAh Ã¸ 11.6 x 4.2 mm 7.5 Î¼A 33 months

NEW : 1310/15 9908 386 Renata 1.55 130 mAh Ã¸ 11.6 x 4.2 mm 8 Î¼A 21 months

Big drop in battery life and even worse with the 344/105 mAh I had used by mistake :-(


----------

